# New Star Wars trailer



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

anybody see the new trailer last night after malcom in the middle? Did it make anyone want to see the movie? or did you think it just sucked?


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm going to see the movie just because I'm a big Star Wars fan...the trailers have no bearing on that issue.  

I was a wee bit disappointed with Ep. 1.  However, a lot of the fault falls on me because I was expecting to be blown away like I was during the first trilogy as a child.  Now that I'm an old, cynical, S.O.B., I should have been more realistic about what to expect from the first installment of the prequel.

This time, I'm going in with no expectations.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

I still hope that Anakins first step towars the dark side is gutting JarJar.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm in the same boat. Jar Jar Binks really annoyed me. They seemed to downplay the love story aspect of it with new trailer.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

A buddy of mine in film school made a good point:  as annoying as Jar Jar was as a character, and after all the complaints about him, can you really recall anybody complaining that he looked fake?

Yes, the character was a horrible idea, but the implementation of a CG character was very, very impressive.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

You make a good point there.  The CGI was -very- well done.

Still, he was an annoying git.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

> I still hope that Anakins first step towars the dark side is gutting JarJar.




I'll drink to that!
:cheers:


----------



## warder (Mar 11, 2002)

I thoought the trailer was great. Your right it downplayed the love story, which will be a major focus in the movie, and plays a large role in Anakins decent into the dark side. Like most of you i had my hopes set too high for episode 1 and was let down. I wont give up hope that easy, The scenes with Bobba Fett were inspiring. I think this one will be loaded with info that any star wars fan will appreciate, and that we are expecting.  I wont wait for tickets this time like i was fool enough to do last time. As far as trailers go, it was good.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

Actually its Jango Fett, Boba's dear ol dad.    (uh oh, did I just confirm my geekness by knowing that?) 

Seriously, this one sounds like it'll be everything EP1 wasn't.... which can be summed up in 1 word - GOOD!

Other than the Jedi battle scenes, I fast forward through most of EP1.  

Here's hoping GL took his meds and hammered out a great movie.  But, I aint waiting in line either.  No internet connection there.


----------



## warder (Mar 11, 2002)

This could be a bad rumor, but im pretty sure the info is correct, that In Sync all play jedis in this movie for the clone wars because GLs daughter asked him to put them in the film. At least if there jedi in the clone wars, you know they die.  Im a big NYPD Blue fan, so I hope Jimmy Smits has a good role in the movie. Another rumor i heard is that he is the new secret sith apprentice for lord sidious. If not him then someone else because before anakin I believe there is another apprentice. hey, i could be way off track, but who knows. Kaith, do you read any of the books?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

N'Sync - I believe they are just walk on parts, in the background.

warder , 
  I've read 'most' of them, but the last few with the Vuden ?? I just can't get into.  Its a shame GL won't be doing the 3rd trilogy, as I'd love to see the Zahn books brought to the screen.

:asian:


----------



## warder (Mar 11, 2002)

Im hooked on the new series, The New Jedi Order. the problem is that it will be coming out for like 3 years. I cant read them fast enough. What info, if any do you have on the third trilogy, will there really be one?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 11, 2002)

Last I heard, ep3 will be the last film.  We've had some discussion on it on my other forum in the past.  Its been a while since I've heard an update though.

I've heard that the Zahn books are considered the '3rd' trilogy, but thats unofficial.  So, who knows.  Maybe if EP2 and 3 do superb, he'll reconsider.

I'm personally wondering how they are gonna top the Maul fight scenes though... Christopher Lee is a great acter, but lets be honest, he's old.  Ray Parks knows his stuff.  I dunno, I have a bad feeling while the space battles will be cool, the sabe work won't move me.


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 12, 2002)

On a positive note the scenes shown in the trailer looking really good and the locations very impressive.

However, the trailer just appears to show a montage of scenes rather than try to show more of the plot and what it is about.

Having seen the first trilogy as a kid, of course I will be going to see it.

As this topic is on the Martial Talk Martial Art Forum it sounds as though someone is classing this, just as Episode 1 has, as a martial arts movie.

In my opinion Episode 1 is not any more a martial arts movie than Lethal Weapon is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Its on the sports ent forum, and there was some MA based fight scenes, so its ok. 

It not a MA movie, but used some ma aspects.  Plus, the rumor that Yodas gonna be doing a 2 stick technique, well, thats just cool if its true.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 12, 2002)

www.theforce.net is a good place for starwars info, it has spoilers so becareful if you don't want to ruin any surprises. It also has troops if you've never seen it and you have a high speed connection I suggest you check it out. It's a paody on the cops t.v program real funny stuff.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Troops is a riot.  Certainly explains a few things. 

My favorite though, has to be Tripping the Rift.  It has to be seen to be believed.  If I remember right, the guys who did it are now working with one of the major animation studios.  Its not for kids...Thats all I'll say on it.

:rofl:


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 13, 2002)

ok. Here's what I found out about the nSync rumor: They were going to be jedis fighting in the background. they were filmed. HOWEVER, soon after that was revealed, the Starwars.com mailserver was clogged with several emails of angry fans stating that they would boycott if nSync was allowed to be in the film. Lucas even got death threats!! So, nSync was removed.

also, there's another rumor i've heard.... something about JarJar being a jedi? the justification was how his clumsiness did good things, like when a battle droid got stuck on his foot, and took out a bunch of other droids, and when the grenade he fumbled took out a tank. 

personally, i hope he holds a lightsaber. in his clumsiness, he might take his own head off.

"oopsy! mesa slipped!"

and for you jarjar haters, here's a special treat! 

http://www.campchaos.com/othershows/exodus/gungan.html


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 13, 2002)

I have to agreed that Jar Jar Stinks, binks.

Sorry I meant Jar Jar Binks, stinks.

Just my opinion.

Please someone lightsabre his ears off and ram a grenage down his throught.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> 
> *ok. Here's what I found out about the nSync rumor: They were going to be jedis fighting in the background. they were filmed. HOWEVER, soon after that was revealed, the Starwars.com mailserver was clogged with several emails of angry fans stating that they would boycott if nSync was allowed to be in the film. Lucas even got death threats!! So, nSync was removed.
> 
> ...


LOL thanks great link


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 14, 2002)

Absolutely superb.  Best fun I have had all day.  More please.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 17, 2002)

i missed the trailer on tv but was able to see it on my friends computer like a year ago.  

i also saw it when i took my son to see the harry potter movie.  i must have been the only one screaming..LOL

episode 1 was a little but dissapointing when i saw it at first, but i grew to really love afer the 20th time 

as far as jar jar... he was ok.   could take him or leave him, but i think george lucas knows what he's doing and everyone will be happy with this movie.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 17, 2002)

Where in PA are you from Shinzu?  I have family in Mon Valley,
just southeast of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 18, 2002)

im in northeast pa.  around the scranton area.  about 2 hours from pittsburgh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 18, 2002)

SWAOTC - EP2 Predictions 
Couple of predictions: 

1- Yoda will fight. He will use a dual lightsaber technique similar to the art of Arnis or Escrima. 

2- Jar Jar will Die. It will however, be in such a way as to move all but the coldest of heart to feel for him 

3- Palpatine-Sidious and Count Dooku-Darth Tyrannus will in fact turn out to be clones. 

4- Ewan McGregor will prove to even the biggest doubter that he is in fact, Kenobi, and hammer home his ownership of the roll by performing in a manner that would make the late Alec Guiness proud. 

5- The battle scenes will put to shame -ANYTHING- done to date, including Gladiator and Pearl Harbor. I've heard that the scope of these battles will be intense! 

6- In the battle with Yoda, you will see why he is held in such high esteme, and just what a true Jedi Master can do. 

7- Where with Darth Maul you saw a Sith at the height of his martial skills, with Darth Tyrannus you will see a Sith Lord weilding powers only hinted at by the aging Emperor in ROTJ. 


Am I right? Check back after you see it, and see.


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 19, 2002)

kaith, if jar jar dies, all will rejoice. i will be laughing my head off for the entire movie!! :roflmao: 

every utterance of stupidity made by that gungan destroys a small portion of my soul.... and i am unable to get it back.....  his foolish antics tighten a deep well of excrutiating sadness within me..... making me want to curl up in a corner, and weep uncontrollably........ 
:wah:

hey! can someone make an emoticon of jar jar dying a slow, painful death?????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2002)

Jar-Jar smilies

Look at http://mysmilies.com (I'm having probs getting there at the moment)
http://www.plaudersmilies.de
http://www.smilecwm.com/ (also seems down at the moment.)

:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 19, 2002)

sounds like some good predictions kaith.  either way the film is gonna kick major butt.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 19, 2002)

How would you like the scene to go?  The Jar Jar gets wasted
scene?  Here's mine:

Mace Windu is sitting down at a cafe, wanting to be alone, yet Jar 
Jar sits at his table.   At Mace Windu's side is a light saber that
has "bad *** mother f-er" written on it.  Jar Jar goes on and
on asking personal questions of Mace Windu.  Finally Mace Windu
in the blink of an eye grabs Jar Jar's tongue, whips out his light
sabre holds it inches from Jar Jar's head, and 
screams, "SAY *'YOUSA'* AGAIN!!".  And Jar Jar being the idiot he
is, says "yousa scary!" as his head rolls off his shoulders.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 19, 2002)

LOL thats great you should fax that in to lucas so he can add that scene in there.


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

Ive seen all the trailers and yup does make me want to go see it more.... but then even if the trailers had sucked id still have gone being a massive Star Wars fan.

Lets just hope its more Samuel L than Jar Jar this time... that was a crime in Episode 1


----------



## Ronin (Apr 29, 2002)

You guys have to realize that Lucas targeted the 1st episode to young kids which is why Jar Jar was so goofy.  I dont think he had thought he would of gotten so much flack for it though.  Also He got razzed for the ewoks and C3P0 as well people hated those guys.  But the second episode looks good and a have a pal that was a member of the test audience and he says its great! It has more action and Yoda actually fights with a lightsaber!!  He compares it to Empire strikes Back.  Well we'll see.


----------

